# Ms-6541



## 11rock66 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have this MS-6541 MOBO someone gave me and I can not find the F_P1 pin config. enabling me to start it. Does anyone have this info or where I can find it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you usually need a torch and a magnifying glass to read the listed connection on the m/b
the board appears to be from a hp or compaq computer you may have a problem finding the manual for it
it may also use a propriatary power supply you will need to check before plugging in a psu to it


----------



## 11rock66 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have tried everything to find the right pin settings for the (power sw, Led pwr, HDD led, speaker, reset) to no avail. MSI does not have it, Compaq/Hp does not have it. This very frustrating.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is the only msi manaual i have that shows the pinout i don't know if it will help you or not


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I see no boards listed as MS-6541 at MSI but that doesn't surprise me since I also have a mobo from MSI that isn't listed. I assume that they are OEM production for manufacturers. My board is inside an advent 3311 but gets a post message from Hewlett Packard
There are several boards labeled 645 on the site so maybe you could check them out to see which one resembles best your board.

go to the link and at the bottom of the page is a search button. type in 645 and see what they give you.

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodpage1&maincat_no=1


----------



## OkelyDokely (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is of any help, but I found this page with links for the MS-6541 Motherboard


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to our forum O.D.
You probably didn't realise it but this thread has been sleeping for several months.
In case the original poster doesn't come back and thank you, I would like to take the opportunity of thanking you for adding this latest piece of news
Nice of you to drop by & give a helping hand.

hope to see you around
:wave:


----------



## OkelyDokely (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Done_Fishin,

Sorry about the belated. I found the thread while Google searchin'... should have looked at the date though


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to worry .. Nice to have you aboard anyway .. feel free to browse


----------



## elcidmx (Apr 30, 2008)

;-) 
HDD led op 1/3
Power led op 2/4
Power Sw op 6/8
Reset Sw op 5/7


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update .. this thread was originally started in May 2007 and since the originating poster has not been back in contact .. I am closing it ..

Thanks to all who contributed


----------

